# 2012 210 Rs Rear Slide



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Good Morning Folks,

We just purchased and are waiting for delivery of a 2012 210 RS. In past threads, I read about structural problems with the rear slide, in relation to it being closed and the supports pulling out from the ceiling. Also, warnings about not putting any weight on the bed when it is in the closed position and even suggestions about making a support to help the bed when it is in the closed position. In speaking w/ a customer relations rep at Keystone in Goshen, In., he said that this was a problem that was found in the older, manual slide Outbacks, but was fixed in the newer, power slide models. He relayed that now, one could indeed crawl/sleep in the bed, either in the closed or open positions. Sooooo, any thoughts from my fellow Outback buds? Thanks for this great website!


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> We just purchased and are waiting for delivery of a 2012 210 RS. In past threads, I read about structural problems with the rear slide, in relation to it being closed and the supports pulling out from the ceiling. Also, warnings about not putting any weight on the bed when it is in the closed position and even suggestions about making a support to help the bed when it is in the closed position. In speaking w/ a customer relations rep at Keystone in Goshen, In., he said that this was a problem that was found in the older, manual slide Outbacks, but was fixed in the newer, power slide models. He relayed that now, one could indeed crawl/sleep in the bed, either in the closed or open positions. Sooooo, any thoughts from my fellow Outback buds? Thanks for this great website!


We have had our OB 210rs for about 2 months. I too read many threads on this subject and most that I can remember were about older models with manual sides. Here are my thoughts. I'm old enough not to believe much of what the manufactor says. Call me sceptacle. I just finished building my bunk support because i'm not taking any chances and I don't believe that it can hurt. I have towed the trailer to campgrounds only to open it up to find what I had laying on the bed, had made it's way to the front and I am a cautious driver. This tells me that there is indeed enough movment and flex to warrant the added suport. Now saying this, my question to Keystone is, how and what did they do to correct this? Does anyone know? I have not read anything on the fix that would ease my mind on the subject. Neither here or on other forums that I have visited. If someone knows, I would like to hear. I've also read that the max weight on the bed is 50lb. while retracted. Since you have heard that the bed can be used in or out, is there an updated figure?

Now, enough of my soap box, lol. Let me say that I'm also new hear and have found so much good and useful information here. This is a great site and because of it and the wonderful folks here, my "mod list" is growing. Welcome to Oubackers and enjoy your time in your trailer.

Happy Camping!









Bo


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Jack from Oregon said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> We just purchased and are waiting for delivery of a 2012 210 RS. In past threads, I read about structural problems with the rear slide, in relation to it being closed and the supports pulling out from the ceiling. Also, warnings about not putting any weight on the bed when it is in the closed position and even suggestions about making a support to help the bed when it is in the closed position. In speaking w/ a customer relations rep at Keystone in Goshen, In., he said that this was a problem that was found in the older, manual slide Outbacks, but was fixed in the newer, power slide models. He relayed that now, one could indeed crawl/sleep in the bed, either in the closed or open positions. Sooooo, any thoughts from my fellow Outback buds? Thanks for this great website!


I have an '09 250RS and, yes, I did have problems that came about during our 3rd season camping. The rails started to separate from the ceiling towards the front of the slide. We contacted Keystone, and yes, they are aware of the problem and allowed us to take our OB to a nearby dealer and get it fixed. During my conversations with Keystone, I had mentioned to them that there where others on this site that where having the same problem.

I noted that when they replaced the rails, they also added more screws along with some heavy duty washers - the washers were not there initially. Even though the added to what appeared to be more support, I still use a support under the bed while traveling. My fix is nothing fancy - a scissor jack, with a crate, and a few pieces of wood. I've seen a lot of good suggestions on Outbackers regarding home made supports.

Personally, I like the extra support - I just have to remember when pulling out the slide to make sure I removed the jack from under the bed...


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks fellow Outbackers,

I'm going to contact Keystone tomorrow (Thursday) and speak w/ a rep. I'll keep you all posted as to what improvements I'm told. This is a great website...thanks administrators!

Stay tuned....

Jack


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

I just spoke with a Keystone Rep. in Goshen, In. about this topic of the rear slide for the 2010RS. He relayed that the slide mechanism has been redesigned for 2012, with a "cable" system and new slide supports that enable the system to not need the outside support rods. Also, the system now does not rely on the roof track for support, they are now primarily used as guides for the slide. He said that the load limit for this redesigned slide, whether enclosed or extended...get this.....1,000lbs. What?! Needless to say, I'm not going to try it and probably will augment the slide with some type of support when it is in the closed position...maybe even an additional support in the open position also. When we receive the unit, I could take some photos is you want.

Jack


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> I just spoke with a Keystone Rep. in Goshen, In. about this topic of the rear slide for the 2010RS. He relayed that the slide mechanism has been redesigned for 2012, with a "cable" system and new slide supports that enable the system to not need the outside support rods. Also, the system now does not rely on the roof track for support, they are now primarily used as guides for the slide. He said that the load limit for this redesigned slide, whether enclosed or extended...get this.....1,000lbs. What?! Needless to say, I'm not going to try it and probably will augment the slide with some type of support when it is in the closed position...maybe even an additional support in the open position also. When we receive the unit, I could take some photos is you want.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack for the info. That IS quite a jump from 50lb to 1,000lb. I was told by the salesman (trying his best to sell us this one) that the capacity weight in the out position was 1,100lb so maybe this is true. I still say it doesn't hurt to have the support while traveling. I believe, IMHO, that the weight is distributed accross the back wall when pulled in and supported by the cables braced upon the back wall when out. I sure hope they put a lot of thought into the construction of that wall. When you get your rig try this, with the slide "in" completely, try moving the hanger at the support track on the ceiling with your hand. I can move mine slightly so this does tell me that there is additional support. My main reason for the bunk support is to stabilize the slide while traveling.
I know you are chomping at the bit to get your rig home and start enjoying it. Good luck with everything and I hope all goes well.

Bo


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't see how, with all that weight cantilevered off the back wall when closed, that slide doesn't bounce around during travel. The story about the roof supports being only guides has been a story Keystone has said since the beginning. I still like my manual slide and feel a lot better supported by the external supports than I would by a couple cables, and I use my inside brace when the slide is closed to keep the pressure off the roof guides. I would never put any additional weight on the slide when closed.


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks folks,

Yeah, I'm STILL going to construct some sort of brace to support the unit when it's closed...depending on how it feels when open...I just might think about an outside brace also...Bo, thanks for your kind works...yeah...we're chomping at the bit. I'm having the unit delivered "dry" so Jan (my lovely wife) and I can do a shake down cruise. We'll just throw a couple of 5 gallon jerry cans of water into the back of the pickup and get going! We live in the high plateau of Central Oregon (3,200 ft. elevation, winters 2-3' of snow...temps can get down to 15 below!). Looks like (from your picture) that you just might remember the TV show "Bonanza"...that's what our property looks like. Any other bits of advice from my fellow Outbackers will be very welcomed.

Onward!

Jack


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> Yeah, I'm STILL going to construct some sort of brace to support the unit when it's closed...depending on how it feels when open...I just might think about an outside brace also...Bo, thanks for your kind works...yeah...we're chomping at the bit. I'm having the unit delivered "dry" so Jan (my lovely wife) and I can do a shake down cruise. We'll just throw a couple of 5 gallon jerry cans of water into the back of the pickup and get going! We live in the high plateau of Central Oregon (3,200 ft. elevation, winters 2-3' of snow...temps can get down to 15 below!). Looks like (from your picture) that you just might remember the TV show "Bonanza"...that's what our property looks like. Any other bits of advice from my fellow Outbackers will be very welcomed.
> 
> ...


Jack, now you are just trying to make me jealous! It worked. I'm a photographer and love to shoot scenics. Maybe someday I can get to Oregon.

Happy camping









Bo


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Bo and family,

Oregon indeed, is a beautiful place...pull up this website...http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Sisters,+Oregon+photos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Jack


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> Bo and family,
> 
> Oregon indeed, is a beautiful place...pull up this website...http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=Sisters,+Oregon+photos&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> Jack


Jack, you DO have a little slice of heaven. Absolutely gorgeous. I would love to shoot there someday. We have some beautiful scenery here in the southeast but different than out there.







One of my most favorite places that I've been is Jackson Hole, WY. and the Grand Tetons. It's beautiful. If you would like to see my website, let me know.

Bo


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah Bo,

Please send me the link. Cold here...first snow's a comin' tonight!

Jack


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack from Oregon said:


> Yeah Bo,
> 
> Please send me the link. Cold here...first snow's a comin' tonight!
> 
> Jack


Here it is Jack My Site . Does everyone scramble when the first snow comes ? Or is it just another day of the season. It amazes me here in Ga. when the word "snow" is used. Everyone panics here, lol.

Bo


----------



## Jack from Oregon (Nov 9, 2011)

Bo,

Nope...we all love it. Jan and I go cross country skiing and snow shoeing right out the front door of our home. However, over west of the Cascade Mountains, the "valley folks" get real crazy (scared) when the weather folks issue a snow forecast. It's a rather rare event (maybe once a year) for them. Here?? It's nothing to even raise an eye brow!

I'll pull up your picture link...thanks.

Jack


----------

